# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Многогранный Google

## HATTIFNATTOR

Я думаю что многие из вас знают что  *Google* это больше чем просто лучший поисковик. У него есть куча разнообразных скрытых поисковых модулей, предназначенных для специальных нужд, сегодня я расскажу о некоторых из них.


Итак, начнём:

 *Google Local* -находит местные предприятия и услуги в Интернете (задаёте что ищете и место где ищете)
 *Google Mac* -поиск по Apple/Macintosh сайтам
 *Google's University Search* -поиск по университетам
 *Google Linux* -поиск по Linux сайтам
 *Google GOV* -поиск по всем *.gov сайтам -государственные сайты, и по *.mil -военные сайты
 *Froogle* -поиск товаров/продукции
 *Google Options* -опции гугла
 *Google Map Site* -карта сайта (гугл)
 *Google Features* -перечень разнообразных фишек и особенностей гугла
 *Google Microsoft* -поиск по Micro$oft сайтам
 *Google Labs* -сервисы гугла
 *Hacker Style Google* -гугл в 31337 стиле, вроде как для хакеров =)
 *Google BSD* -поиск по BSD сайтам
 *Google Наоборот* -обычный google, но полностью в зеркальном отображении =)
 *Google Schoolar* - поиск среди статей, книг и обзоров научной литературы и учебников
 *Google Firefox* -для фанатов Mozilla Firefox
 *Google Fight* -поединок на какое слово больше страниц, вы вводите два слова, и гугл показывает на какое сколько страниц относиться, и выявляет победителя =)
 *Google Suggest*-довольно полезный сервис, в то время как вы пишете что нить в поиске, гугл вам предлагает возможные варианты того что вам нужно и показывает сколько будет страниц по данному запросу, опробуйте и вы всё поймёте
 *Cheatoogle* -поиск по читам и кодам к играм
 *Google Easter* -google'овский пасхальный кролик
 *Gmail* -мыло от Google
 *Video google* -поиск видео
 *Google для мобильников и КПК* -мини версия для удобной работы с мобильных телефонов и КПК
 *Mobie Google* -ещё один сервис от google для сотовых
 *Google Fan Logos* -фэн сайт с большим кол-вом логотипчиков на тему Google
 *Google Holiday Logos* -праздничные логотипы в стиле google
 *Официальные* и  *Неофицальные* -логотипы Google
 *Google April Fools* -поиск о всём, что связанно с днём дураков
 *Google Maps* -поиск по картам
 *Google Blog* -официальный блог Google
 *Google News* - новости от Google
 *Google Print* - поисковая система Google по размещеным on–line миллионам оцифрованных книг из библиотек Гарварда, Стэнфорда, Оксфорда, Мичигана, а также из Нью–Йоркской Публичной библиотеки
 *Google Earth* -программа от Google для осмотра Земли из космоса
 *Can't find on google* - фэн сайт со списком различных запросов в ответ на которые гугл выдаёт не то что вам нужно
 *Google Blogger* -поиск по блогам



Все сервисы нашел и описал *cRomweLL.**NetzTeam* , опубликовано с разрешения автора.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Google для любителей огнелиса:
 Google выпускает расширение для Firefox на русском языке
Сегодня корпорация Google уже всерьез соперничает с Microsoft. Ее финансовая мощь представляет из себя огромную силу, от вектора которой зависит немалое на рынке IT-технологий. Google с давних пор "заботится"  Firefox, делая свои сервисы полностью соместимыми с этим браузером.
На этот раз Google позаботился не просто о пользователях Firefox, а именно о нас с вами - тех, для кого русский язык родной, кто говорит и думает на великом-могучем.
Google выпустил расширение Google Toolbar на русском языке.
http://toolbar.google.com/firefox/T3/intl/ru/
Список расширений на русском: http://www.google.com/support/toolba...res.html&hl=ru

----------


## Iceman

2HATTIFNATTOR: Шикарный материал. Не просто спасибо, а огромное спасибо!!!
Можно ли эту тему сделать отдельной и закрепить, что бы не "уплывала"?

----------


## Geser

> 2HATTIFNATTOR: Шикарный материал. Не просто спасибо, а огромное спасибо!!!
> Можно ли эту тему сделать отдельной и закрепить, что бы не "уплывала"?


В этом разделе нет, но можно завести какой-нить раздел, может с подразделами для избранных материалов и туда копировать

----------


## Iceman

Главное, чтобы ссылка не терялась в массе информации.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google Alerts* - отслеживает появление новых
страниц с Вашим поисковым запросом и уведомляет Вас об этом на e-mail
 *Google Answers* - Задайте волнующий Вас вопрос. Укажите сумму 
вознаграждения за ответ на него. Ждите ответа.
 *Google Code* - новости Open Source Projects
 *Google Personalized Search* -
 Персонализированный поиск, который сортирует результаты Вашего поиска на основе того, что Вы искали ранее.
 *GoogleStore* - Здесь можно заказать разные аксессуары с логотипом Google
 *GoogleCatalogs* - Поиск по каталогам товаров
 *Google Personalize Homepage*  - Вы можете самостоятельно настроить функциональность
и внешний вид поисковой страницы Google

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google Reader*
Чтение RSS 
Выглядит вот так-
http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/4520/capture2no.png

----------


## SDA

VPN от Google!
гугл предоставляет бесплатный VPN-сервис! Заходим по линку:
https://vpn.google.com/getpass/
Там вам выдается одноразовый (на один коннект) Л\П и IP-адрес VPN-сервиса (обычно 66.28.250.26). Далее создаем новое VPN-соединение: Сетевые подключения\Создание нового подключения\Подключить к сети на рабочем месте\Подключение к виртуальной частной сети\Организация (google)\Не набирать номер предварительного подключения\IP(66.28.250.26)\Логин:Пароль!

Вот их ИП ВПНов:

vpn.google.com has address 66.28.250.23
vpn.google.com has address 66.28.250.25
vpn.google.com has address 66.28.250.26
vpn.google.com has address 66.28.250.27

Кому интересно, как настроить VPN в Линуксе (дистр. Fedora Core 4):
это для Fedora Core 4 статейки, но там же можно найти и под другой дистрибутив... (или пользуйте http://google.com, etc..)
http://www.unixdoc.ru/index.php?mode...%20linux%20VPN
http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/ho...a-core-4.phtml

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google X*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google For*
Если Вам надоела надпись над поисковиком "Google" Вы можете изменить ее на любую другую.
Синтаксис простой
хttp://googlefor.com/любое_слово

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Клиентское ПО для работы с трехмерной моделью Земли, созданной на основе спутниковых фотографий высокого разрешения. Широкие возможности по изменению масштаба изображений (иногда вплоть до отдельных домов), и многое другое, включая определение координат обьекта. Для комфортной работы требуется современный компьютер и высокоскоростное соединение с интернет.

 *Скачать*

----------


## anton_dr

Можно сюда? Если нет, можно отрезать в юмор  :Smiley: 
Новорожденный Google
24/10/2005 07:33,Сергей Бондаренко
Когда в нашей стране появились мексиканские сериалы, во всех городах и селах новорожденных детей стали называть Хосе Игнасио, Изаурами и Хуанитами. Вот и пара из Швеции назвала своего первенца по-современному, Гуглом. Интересно, что шведские власти не были против, хотя в этой стране с необычными именами вообще-то довольно строго. Может быть, Google – это звучит немного по-шведски?.. 
Счастливый папа сообщил прессе, что хотел бы, чтобы у его сына было очень много друзей и чтобы они не очень-то смеялись над ним в школе.

3DNews

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Обновилась полезная прога от всемирно известного Google. Google Web Accelerator работает практически со всеми видами выделенок, особенно хорош на DSL и кабельных сетях. Скорость загрузки страниц действительно увеличивается. Google Web Accelerator делает своё дело, вися в трее и показывая статистику, сколько времени на загрузке страниц он вам сэкономил.

Взять можно  *Здесь* freeware



Крупнейший поисковый интернет-гигант Google начал тестирование онлайновой базы данных. Новый сервис Google Base будет серьезно конкурировать с одним из своих основных рекламодателей - компанией eBay, предоставляющей аналогичные услуги. В онлайновую базу данных Google, оснащенную поисковой системой, пользователи смогут бесплатно загружать абсолютно любого рода информацию.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Программа, которая уже получила кучу призов на разнообразных конкурсах кодеров. Что же такое *Google Desktop Search*, а это можно сказать сам гугл, только для вашего компьютера, умеет искать по вашим e-mail'ам, файлам, чатам, компьютерным файлам, и по веб страницам которые вы просматриваете. При этом всём, имеет приятный и простой интерфейс и маленький размер (1.4мб). 
Поддерживает:
Outlook / Outlook ExpressWordAOL Instant MessengerExcelInternet ExplorerPowerPointText
И ещё кучу всего, очень полезная вещь.

 *Скачать*
 *Домашняя страница*


netz.ru

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Google Base позволяет всем желающим бесплатно публиковать любую информацию и снабжать ее ярлыками, по которым их объявления легко найдут другие.

----------


## kps

Компания Google переименовала сервис Urchin в Google Analytics . 
Аналитический сервис от компании бесплатен и доступен для каждого. Анализ статистики сайта позволит владельцам интернет-проектов детализировано исследовать особенности своих читателей, выяснить какие страницы и на каком протяжении времени они рассматривали, изучить с какой местности прибывает основной поток читателей, уточнить множество других не менее важных данных нюансов, на основе которых можно выработать стратегию дальнейшего развития сайта.

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/19211.html

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*GoogleGulp* - напитки от Google.
 *Uncle Sam* -  Гугл в стиле Дяди Сэма 
 *Google Blog* - новый адрес
 *Blogger* - Создайте свой блог

----------


## Geser

А русского в блогах нету  :Sad:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Обновилась уже известная многим программа, которая дает возможность превратить почтовый аккаунт Gmail в полноценный сетевой диск, на который можно копировать файлы прямо из &#171;Проводника&#187; Windows.

Программа GMail Drive представляет собой расширение для &#171;Проводника&#187; Windows, которое создает виртуальную файловую систему на основе вашего аккаунта в почтовой системе Gmail. Фактически в папке &#171;Мой компьютер&#187; появляется еще один диск под названием &#171;Gmail Drive&#187;.

При первом подключении к диску Gmail Drive система просит ввести имя пользователя и пароль. В дальнейшем аутентификация может осуществляться автоматически. Копирование файлов на диск осуществляется таким же образом, как и в обычную папку на винчестере: обычное перетаскивание мышкой или сочетание операций &#171;Вставить&#187;-"Копировать". 

Файловая система GmailFS работает таким образом, что при копировании файлов в папке Inbox генерируются записи о новых письмах, каждое из которых содержит один файл в виде аттачмента. 

В папке входящих писем появляются записи вроде такой: 

GMAILFS: /Имя_файла [25088;a;1] 

Цифра в скобках показывает размер файла в байтах. Чтобы не засорять папку &#171;Входящие&#187; большим количеством таких писем, можно создать фильтр, который бы автоматически перемещал все письма с префиксом GMAILFS в архив. На сохранность файлов это никак не повлияет.

 *Скачать*

NETZ.RU

----------


## anton_dr

Сегодня лого Google выглядит так

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Представляет собой сборник софта в составе которого:

Продукты Goole:

 Google Earth Google Toolbar for IE Google Desktop Google Pack Screensaver Picasa Photo organizer

Софт сторонних производителей:
 Ad-Aware SE Personal Norton AntiVirus 2005 SE c 6-ти месячной подпиской на обновления баз Mozilla Firefox with Google Toolbar Adobe Reader 7

Все продукты freeware, пакет устанавливаемых компонентов можно скомпановать по собственному вкусу. Уведомления о новом ПО производится через  Google updater .

Скачать Google Pack можно  * Здесь*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

В Google Pack добавлена возможность загрузки следующего софта:

Google Talk - Voice and IM applicationGalleryPlayer HD Images - Images GalleryPlayerRealPlayer - Media playerTrillian - Instant messenger

----------


## SDA

Только непонятен смысл создания такого пакета. Все эти программы можно найти и так, разве что кроме 6ти месячной подписки на Norton Antivirus.  :lol:  Да и то, последний довольно часто включается в комплекты ПО с материнскими платами различный производителей, например Aopen. Скорее всего, это очередная попытка привлечь неопытных пользователей. Единственное, что действительно полезное, так это возможность собрать свой инсталлятор, если он, конечно, кому-то нужен. Вес пакета до до 95 MB.

----------


## anton_dr

Закладки Компьютерры-Онлайн
Последнее обновление 16 января 2006 года 

Выпуск 209

Google free proxy! То, что в кэше "Гугля" можно найти даже удаленные веб-странички - не ново, но возможность использовать сервис-переводчик от того-же "Гугля" в качестве прокси-сервера для меня лично оказалось весьма полезным открытием. 

Ok, let's start from the beginning. We all know that Google is more than a search engine; we do use it as provider for email, mapping, news and many other services. Google is now also a free proxy service. Proxy is a device that stands between a PC and the internet, providing all the connections to the world wide web. What a proxy does is to receive all data from a requested site, so when you access web pages all data come from proxy.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Google Groups 
 Google Firefox exstensions

----------


## anton_dr

08/02/2006 11:27, Сергей Бондаренко
Компания Google представила новый сервис Gmail Chat. Благодаря ему пользователи Gmail смогут общаться между собой через сеть Google Talk, не покидая почтового ящика. Доступные опции очень похожи на те, которые не так давно были представлены в MSN Hotmail и Yahoo Mail. 
Чат из почты работает с браузерами Internet Explorer 6 и Firefox 1.0. Для общения с друзьями пользователю не нужно скачивать программу Google Talk отдельно – достаточно выбрать пользователя из списка быстрых контактов, и в браузере откроется окно чата. Этот список составляется автоматически – в него заносятся те пользователи, с которыми вы активнее всего переписываетесь. Доступна и возможность занесения в него контактов вручную. Gmail Chat будет добавлен во все ящики пользователей в течение ближайших нескольких недель.

3dnews.ru

----------


## Exxx

Платный сервис от Google - Google Answers. 
Всего 2,5$ и квалифицированный специалист 
ответит на на интересующий вас 
вопрос из какой-либо области.
  

И новостной сайт всё от того же Google, 
для тех кто дружит с английским.

----------


## anton_dr

26 февраля 2006 года, 15:23 
Текст: Иван Карташев 
Компания Google представила новую онлайновую службу - Google Page Creator. Она представляет собой визуальный редактор HTML, построенный на базе технологии AJAX и совмещенный с бесплатным хостингом. Для доступа к редактору требуется аккаунт Google, который есть у любого, кто завел ящик в GMail. При этом адрес сайта, сделанного в Google Page Creator, будет выглядеть как имя.googlepages.com. При желании имя сайта можно сделать не совпадающим с адресом в GMail.


Сам редактор страниц вполне удобен, особенно для тех, кто не разбирается в HTML. Дизайн и оформление можно выбирать из множества вариантов. Доступны четыре варианта расположения блоков на странице и 41 вариант оформления. Очевидно, со временем их число будет расти. 

Цвет, размер и тип шрифта, выравнивание и списки устанавливаются при помощи кнопок в левой части экрана. С помощью кнопок вставляются и ссылки с картинками. Картинки можно загружать как с компьютера, так и из интернета, причем для больших изображений автоматически генерируются копии трех размеров - как на многих фотосайтах. Выбрать нужный вариант можно из плавающего меню, которое появляется по щелчку по изображению. Кстати, картинки, хранящиеся в Google Page Creator, можно беспрепятственно вставлять в блоги. Во всяком случае, с LiveJournal это вполне удалось.


При вставке ссылок можно выбирать страницы, сделанные в Google Page Creator, предварительно загруженные файлы или адреса веба и электронной почты. Последние нужно вводить вручную, но ошибки вылавливаются очень просто - нужно щелкнуть по пункту test link во всплывающем меню, и если ссылка правильная - в новом окне откроется нужный сайт. Любое действие можно повторить или отменить. В интернете страница появится после нажатия кнопки Publish. Для размещения веб-страниц и файлов доступно 100 Мб - пространство, для большинства нужд достаточное, но в сравнении с GMail небольшое. 

Правда, любителям делать сайты в "Блокноте" Google Page Creator наверняка не понравится. Пока в нем нет ни возможности создавать и редактировать шаблоны. Редактировать код можно только для отдельных фрагментов, но не для страницы целиком. Ни закачать файлы через FTP, ни загрузить архив ZIP с готовым сайтом нельзя. Файлы подгружаются только по одному, что при большом их количестве быстро утомляет. С другой стороны, для быстрого создания сайта из пары-тройки типовых страничек Google Page Creator подходит очень хорошо. В остальных случаях лучше использовать более привычный Narod.ru, где нет модного AJAX, но зато можно редактировать код страниц и загружать файлы по FTP. 

Интересно, что из-за большого интереса к проекту Google даже на время прекратила прием новых пользователей. Но на момент публикации этого материала пользователи GMail никаких проблем с созданием сайтов не испытывали.

compulenta.ru

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google Mars*

----------


## Shu_b

> *Google Mars*


Тогда надо добавить - *Google Moon*

----------


## anton_dr

22 марта 2006 года, 12:31 
Текст: Владимир Парамонов 
Компания Google объявила о начале бета-тестирования новой службы, получившей название Google Finance. 

Сервис Google Finance позволяет искать информацию о государственных и частных компаниях, а также общественных фондах. Для получения финансовых сведений достаточно ввести название интересующей фирмы или тикера (биржевого аппарата, передающего котировки ценных бумаг) в строке поиска. После этого Google Finance выведет на экран данные в виде интерактивных графиков, которые можно масштабировать и прокручивать во времени. 

Вместе с диаграммами новая служба отображает подборки новостей, так или иначе связанных с интересующей пользователя темой. Для поиска новостей применяется сервис Google News, индексирующий порядка 4500 англоязычных новостных ресурсов. Кроме того, через Google Finance можно получить доступ к информации, публикуемой в блогах, а также обсудить события, происходящие в финансовом мире, в форуме.


Скриншот сайта Google Finance
Служба Google Finance имеет интуитивно понятный интерфейс и является абсолютно бесплатной. В настоящее время сервис предоставляет информацию в основном по Северной Америке. Однако можно также найти финансовые данные по рынкам Амстердама, Брюсселя, Лиссабона, Парижа и Торонто. В перспективе поисковые возможности Google Finance будут расширяться. 

Сервису Google Finance предстоит конкурировать с уже действующими в интернете аналогичными службами, в частности, Yahoo Finance. Воспользоваться новой службой Google можно здесь.


compulenta.ru

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google Romance*

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

*Google Calendar*

----------

